# Caribe vs RBP



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

I've got 2 tanks- one full of juvenile RBP's (3-4") and another with 6" caribes. They're aggression toward feeders are totally different.

My Reds actively school and take down feeders within seconds of me putting them in the tank.

My caribes on the other hand, don't do anything until night falls, when I'm asleep. They only take down feeders at night- rarely during the day. Why is that? My caribes eat like pigs with anything else. This makes me hesitant to feeding my caribes live mice.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

when I put a few dozen feeders in my Ps got lazy and I never got to see them eat, so now any time I give them feeders I buy a cichlid or other fish the same size as my Ps.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

DIFFERENT FISH=DIFFERENT REACTIONS

ANYWAYS, HOW MANY REDS AND HOW MANY CARIBES DO YOU HAVE???


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

vlahos said:


> DIFFERENT FISH=DIFFERENT REACTIONS
> 
> ANYWAYS, HOW MANY REDS AND HOW MANY CARIBES DO YOU HAVE???


 my reds and caribes act exactly opposite of yours ... my caribe will kill anything in the tank .. including my fingers .. and my reds will wait til i go to sleep before they eat!!!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

vlahos said:


> DIFFERENT FISH=DIFFERENT REACTIONS
> 
> ANYWAYS, HOW MANY REDS AND HOW MANY CARIBES DO YOU HAVE???


 exactly


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it all depends on the fish








my reds used to tear things up
even the guy who bought them lost his 12" oscar 1 day after being accumaleted to the tank
some are just assholes other are shy 
it all depends on there attitudes


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

meh my reds at first didtn eat anything....but now their killers......i jus put in a few giant danios.....they were gone in ike 2 minutes...lol..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> vlahos said:
> 
> 
> > DIFFERENT FISH=DIFFERENT REACTIONS
> ...


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

Death in # said:


> it all depends on the fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea they killed my oscar.but they didnt eat him.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

mine are the same way, my caribe are more aggressive towards dead sinking food like shrimp and krill but when it comes to live food my reds are much more aggressive.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

arent they the same? they attack when hungry? only my serras attack to kill, not to eat.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

my natteri will attack anything floating but won't go for anything on the ground. it only kills to eat but will nip fins constantly


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

my caribe go apeshit when nething goes in the tank...they will kill something just to kill it even if they are not hungry


----------

